# open air sub??



## Maxima01 (Jun 29, 2005)

i got a 01 maxima with the stock bose system..problem is the stock sub is blown...i dont wanna go and get regular subs or nethin like that cuz im not really lookin to rewire the whole thing i just want to replace the sub...i was told i didnt need a bose one and that i could get an open air JL audio or ne brand as long as it was 8" (such as the stock) and an "open air" sub? problem is i have no idea what the difference is or where i could even find an open air sub and how much this is gonna run me....HELP!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Whatever you get, you're going to need an amp, which means you're going to need to do all of that wiring that you don't want to do. If you're going to do the wiring and get an amp, then you might as well get a real sub and put it in a small sealed box in the trunk...


----------



## mclee45 (Aug 3, 2003)

kicker makes some open air subs. not many manufacturers make them anymore since they are not as popular. I would suggest go to maxima.org and post there. I got my bose sub for $40 shipped from another member.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Image Dynamics makes a great free air sub.


----------

